

McDonald's to Enter Kazakhstan in 2015 - troydavis
http://news.mcdonalds.com/press-releases/mcdonald-s-to-enter-new-market-of-kazakhstan-in-2015-nyse-mcd-1158341

======
Intimatik
Borat is loving it

